# Led Ritmicos no Vumetro



## Grav3n (Jun 7, 2009)

Que tal a todos, e buscado en esta pagina algo paresido a lo que necesito pero solo encuentro vumetros,  bueno talves ya todos esten artos de este tema pero bueno io tengo una duda y se que aca me la solucionaran jajaja.

estoy intentando hacer un sircuito de 24 led 12 azules y 12 rojos y quiero conectarlos a mi amplificador, pero no quiero disminuir el sonido asi que le quiero conectar a corriente de 9v para ensenderlos y que al momento de poner musica los led se enciendan y se apagen como comun mente lo hacen cuando uno pone musica, si alquien me puede ayudar les estaria muy agradecido


----------



## Cacho (Jun 7, 2009)

Poné "Audiorrítmico" (con una o dos _r_, probá las dos formas) o "Luces rítmicas" en el buscador.
Ahí encontrarás lo que estás buscando.

Saludos


----------



## Grav3n (Jun 7, 2009)

gracias por tu ayuda sigo buscando pero ya llevo buen rato buscando y no hay nada de lo que busco todo para en un vumetro y pues eso no me sirve, yo solo quiero saber como hacer funcionar mis led con corriente + la corriente que pasa mi amplificador


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 7, 2009)

Por que  no explicás mejor que es lo que intentas hacer, por que la verdad...no se entiende nada. Lo unico que saco claro es que NO querés un vúmetro, pero no entiendo cual efecto pretendes lograr con esos dos colores...

Saludos


----------



## Grav3n (Jun 17, 2009)

bueno me regresaron del otro tema para aca jajaja dejando este tema atras, me gustaria que me ayudaran con esto, en pablin encontre este audio ritmico y revise en este foro y ay un tema similar el cual lei y no entendi nada, lo unico que quiero saber es si este circuito funciona asi tal como esta? si las conexiones que ise estan bien? y si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia para aumentar el voltaje al momento de la salia del tik?


----------



## rodr0 (Jun 20, 2009)

Grav3n dijo:
			
		

> bueno me regresaron del otro tema para aca jajaja dejando este tema atras, me gustaria que me ayudaran con esto, en pablin encontre este audio ritmico y revise en este foro y ay un tema similar el cual lei y no entendi nada, lo unico que quiero saber es si este circuito funciona asi tal como esta? si las conexiones que ise estan bien? y si alguien tiene alguna sugerencia para aumentar el voltaje al momento de la salia del tik?




este circuito, lo hice para el bar de mi tio, y la verdad es que me dejo sorprendido. esta bien que me gaste arriba de 200 mangos final (y lo vendi 500). yo creo, que modificando un poco el esquema, podes adaptarles unos LEDs asi como queres vos. en vez de los triacs, poner ahi la tanda de leds respectivos los colores. y la otra que pienso, es poniendo en vez de esas luces, poner led y la resistencia equivalente para manejar 110 V o 220V, no se con cuales trbajas. espero te sirva, Salutes!

es mas, creo que hasta no necesitarias cooler ni disipadores en los triacs. en el que hice yo, le puse un importante disipador y un cooler distinto a cada triac porque la verdad, es que es tremenda con mayusculas la temperatura que levantan esas cosas.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

lo que estaria muy bien es un vumetro y los leds de alto brillo puestos los ultimos,para que cuando sean los golpes fuertes de verdad,se enciendan.

Por lo menos yo lo voy a hacer asi,no para mi coche,sino para una maqueta de uno radio control que voy a hacer jeje


----------



## Grav3n (Jun 23, 2009)

si yo estube analizando y los bumetros son interesantes peno no es lo que necesito, en cambio este circuito se apega mucho a mis necesidades y por eso lo puse aca para ver si alguno me pudiera ayudar a analizarlo y si lo estoy armando bien, si puedo quitarle algo para hacerlo funcionar mejor


----------



## Grav3n (Jun 23, 2009)

> modificando un poco el esquema, podes adaptarles unos LEDs asi como queres vos. en vez de los triacs, poner ahi la tanda de leds respectivos los colores. y la otra que pienso, es poniendo en vez de esas luces, poner led y la resistencia equivalente para manejar 110 V o 220V, no se con cuales trbajas. espero te sirva, Salutes!
> 
> es mas, creo que hasta no necesitarias cooler ni disipadores en los triacs. en el que hice yo, le puse un importante disipador y un cooler distinto a cada triac porque la verdad, es que es tremenda con mayusculas la temperatura que levantan esas cosas.



comprendi un poco lo que dices, pero no entiendo mucho sobre quitar los triac y eso de la face 220neutro eso queria que me explicaran


----------



## rodr0 (Jun 24, 2009)

permiso...


bueno, lo de la fase 220 - neutro, aca en argentina trabajamos con 220 V de AC. donde dise fase, se refiere al "positivo", polo vivo, etc y neutro se refiere a masa; o sea, al negativo.


----------



## eduardo.eca (Jun 24, 2009)

Hola a todos!

pues yo tengo este pequeño diagrama, el cual enciende las luces al ritmo de la musica...el inconveniente es que solo es para tres LED....per oel circuito se basa en filtros con AmpOP...!

espero sirva de algo, saludoos!


----------



## Grav3n (Jun 24, 2009)

rodr0 dijo:
			
		

> permiso...
> 
> 
> bueno, lo de la fase 220 - neutro, aca en argentina trabajamos con 220 V de AC. donde dise fase, se refiere al "positivo", polo vivo, etc y neutro se refiere a masa; o sea, al negativo.





bueno lo e modificado un poco con forme lo que me as dicho dime si esta bien, sera que podrias explicarme tambien la face que puse en un circulo, es que no le entiendo ai la resistencia de 47k lleva pegada la resistencia de 6.8k al centro como ago eso o de que forma se hace


----------



## rodr0 (Jun 24, 2009)

bien, no es mala la idea esta que acabas de hacer. yo te puse el ejemplo de trabajar con fase directamente, pero no es malo lo que estas pensando (ojo, no soy ningun ingeniero ni nada por el estilo, solo un tecnico en electronica que desgraciadamente, muhcas cosas se las pasaron por alto a la hora de enseñarme :S) yla resistencia esa que tiene la flechita, es un potenciometro lineal de 47 Kohm (o resistencia variable). a la pata del medio del pote, tenes que ponerle en serie una resistencia de 6,8Kohm y el pote, junto con la resistencia en paralelo, lo que hace es modificar la sensibilidad del triac, o sea, hace que "destelle mas o menos" las luces (en este caso tus diodos leds)


ah, conrespecto a los diodos:

1ro no van en paralelo con el triac, sino en serie con la pata de la flechita si no me equivoco.

2do llevan una resistencia limitadora de corriente (1kohm)


es lo que me parece a mi.

un consejo: no hagas lo que yo opine! solo tomalo en cuenta y saca tus ideas o que alguien las revise antes 


saludos


----------



## hdx (Nov 2, 2009)

Hola.
Una consulta disculpen la ignorancia...pero cual es el integrado a1, a2, a3???


----------



## morenoza (Nov 2, 2009)

hola hdx.
el integrado supongo que sea un lm 324 que incluye 4 operacionales 1saludo


----------



## tesorex (Dic 10, 2009)

eduardo.eca dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> 
> pues yo tengo este pequeño diagrama, el cual enciende las luces al ritmo de la musica...el inconveniente es que solo es para tres LED....per oel circuito se basa en filtros con AmpOP...!
> 
> espero sirva de algo, saludoos!


 
Nose, si tienes la parte del diseño si la pudieras subir seria interesante gracias!


----------

